# Wo ist das JDK (Eclipse)?



## Hutmacher (26. Feb 2009)

Ich steige durch den ganzen JDK-SDK-JRE-Kram nicht so ganz durch...
#jedenfalls muss ich bei der Dokumentation mit Eclipse anscheinend den Pfad zum JDK angeben. Den finde ich aber auch nach exzessivem Suchen nicht. Auch google verwirrt mich eigentlich nur, aber ich habe herausgefunden, dass Eclipse scheinbar ein eigenes JDK hat.

Ich habe Eclipse stanardmäßig installiert – wo finde ich jetzt das JDK? 
Sorry, aber ich weiß echt nicht mehr, wo hinten und vorneist...


----------



## AmunRa (26. Feb 2009)

Das JDk musst du auch zuerst installieren und dann den Installations pfad in Eclipse eingeben


----------



## Hutmacher (26. Feb 2009)

AmunRa hat gesagt.:


> Das JDk musst du auch zuerst installieren und dann den Installations pfad in Eclipse eingeben



Ach so, danke.
Kannst du mir kurz den Unterschied zwischen SDK & JDK erklären?
Das JDK ist doch für das Kompilieren zuständig, oder? Also das ist dafür da, dass die Programm ausgeführt werden können … oder war das das JRE?


----------



## AmunRa (26. Feb 2009)

Das JDK is das "Java Development Kit" das beinhaltet den Kompiler 

Das JRE ist: "Java Runtime Environment" das brauchst du um nachher die compilierten Programme ausführen zukönnen


----------



## Cody (27. Feb 2009)

Hutmacher hat gesagt.:


> Ach so, danke.
> Kannst du mir kurz den Unterschied zwischen SDK & JDK erklären?
> Das JDK ist doch für das Kompilieren zuständig, oder? Also das ist dafür da, dass die Programm ausgeführt werden können … oder war das das JRE?



Hallo,

Das SDK (Software Development Kit) und das JDK (Java Development Kit) sind von der Sache her das selbe Paket. Früher hieß es SDK, heute heißt es JDK 

Wenn du dir das JDK  installiert hast ist meist das JRE mit installiert wurden und auch alle Tools die man benötigt um mit Java zu Programmieren (Compiler, Interpreter, JavaAPI-Sourcecode,...). Im JRE sind die Entwickler-Tools (Compiler, JavaAPI-Sourcecode,...) nicht mit dabei, weshalb man mit dem JRE lediglich Java-Programme ausführen kann.
Um das JRE mit Eclipse nutzen zu können gibt es verschiedene Möglichkeiten:

1. Man erstellt sich im Eclipse Hauptverzeichnis ein Unterverzeichniss "jre" und kopiert dort den Inhalt des Installierten JRE hinein. (JRE findet man bei Vista 32 Bit unter "Programme (x86)/Java/jre1.6.0u12" z.B.)

oder:

2. Man fügt in der "eclipse.ini" vor "-vmargs" ein :

```
-vm
Laufwerk:\"Pfad zum JRE"\bin\javaw (ohne Anführungszeichen!)
```

oder:

3. Man setzt eine Systemweite Umgebungsvariable "JAVA_HOME" zum Hauptverzeichniss des JDK's


----------



## Ebenius (27. Feb 2009)

JDK ist die Kurzform von J2SDK, was Java2 Software Development Kit heißt. Früher gab's JDK als Bezeichnung, später dann meist J2SDK und heute heißt es wieder JDK. SDK heißt ganz allgemein Software Development Kit.

Eclipse bringt, wie Du richtig vermutet hast, alle notwendigen Entwicklungswerkzeuge selbst mit. Es reicht also ein JRE. Allerdings solltest Du trotzdem lieber ein JDK benutzen, da Du ggf. auch mal außerhalb Eclipse kompilieren möchtest und dann benötigst Du die Entwicklungswerkzeuge eben doch. 

Ebenius


----------



## byte (27. Feb 2009)

Und vor allem braucht man zum Entwickeln auch den Quellcode der Java API, und der ist nur beim JDK dabei.


----------

